# Mustie finds a Free Powershift 1132



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

makes me want to drive around tonight looking for abandoned snow machines :hope:







^^^30min: another excellent air hammer application.


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

ive gotten a few free gems, mainly a toro s620 and a old ariens (was my elderly neighbors, ended up just fixing it and giving it back to him) 
got a craftsman as well. 

you can find them, you just have to know where to look!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

The people in Mustie's neck of the woods must have cash to burn because I have never seen such good stuff put out to the curb like he finds. Ever. 

When was the last time any of y'all have come up on a decent looking, full sized ATV on the side of the road for free?


----------



## rod330 (Oct 9, 2015)

I really enjoy Mustie1's channel. Every episode is a little adventure where you're invited into his workshop. There's no goofy "movie style" introductions and I can't recall seeing any product endorsements. He's a 1000 times more knowledgeable than I'll ever be but he explains complex topics in a simple way to understand. 

Like others, I never see anything on the curb but pure trash. Then again, I don't purposely scout for stuff or go to garage sales.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

My first find was over the next street from us while walking the dogs several years ago,

It was a Honda HS828 with a free sign on it. It started up and I drove it home. all it needed was an auger belt.

sold it for $800


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WOW, that's all I can say.

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i don't drive around looking for machines but have found they seem to pop up when you are not looking for them. been cruising many times and came accross snowblowers, chainsaws or lawnmowers. some are super clean and some are rough.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

rod330 said:


> ... There's no goofy "movie style" introductions and I can't recall seeing any product endorsements. .


He does "limited" product endorsements.He's done one for 3-in-1 oil and he showed a whole boatload of items he got free from "Grip Tools" by just visiting their website and picking out what he wanted.But he's very low-key about it-he doesn't scream the product name every three seconds or deliberately make sure it's seen in every other camera shot.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

My first find was a clean 1980 St 824 Ariens on the side of the road....It wasn't until I got it home and looked at it in the daylight I noticed it had a connecting rod hanging through the block. A Honda clone from Pep Boys in the 90's went on and I still use it as my personal blower.


----------

